# How to vape your Dragon



## Arthster (19/1/15)

I thought seeing as there is so many SMOK mod owners its time to start a thread dedicated to the SMOK devices. @Silver mentioned that Smok is Scandinavian or German or something for Dragon.

Post what Dragons your vaping and lets start talking Dragon

I currently have the
SMOK 18350
SMOK 18650
SMOK Xpure RDA

And soon I will have the

SMOK Guardian 2 Pipe
SMOK M50

​

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## free3dom (19/1/15)

It's Polish actually:

https://www.google.com/search?as_qdr=all&num=50&q=polish+word+for+dragon&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8



Currently only have the following:
Mini Dragon (Smok xPro M50)
Curious Dragon (Smok Omnitester)

Hope to breed some more soon...maybe a Pipe Dragon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (19/1/15)

BTW...I love the tread title...brilliant

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (19/1/15)

free3dom said:


> It's Polish actually:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?as_qdr=all&num=50&q=polish word for dragon&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
> 
> ...



 Curious Dragon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (19/1/15)

Tomorrow is pay day, as soon as I confirmed that I have been paid, I will be placing my Order for the Wooden Dragon Lord. 

I seriously cannot wait.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (19/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Curious Dragon



You have to name them...appropriately 
We'll call it Dragontown...because villes are just so 2014

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (19/1/15)

Agreed. How about Berk, as in the Island the Vikings lived on in the movie?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (19/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Agreed. How about Berk, as in the Island the Vikings lived on in the movie?



Perfect...the town of Berk! Where humans and dragons live (and vape) together in harmony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (19/1/15)

Ok I want to get a little techy techy for a minute. I just noticed something on the SMOK Fury-S. The 18350 has spring loaded battery pin and center pin, but the 18650 has a solid pin both sides. I would have thought that they would have had the same battery cap.


----------



## gripen (19/1/15)

wel be prepared to be amazed
i have(smok xPro m50)mini dragon
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (19/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Perfect...the town of Berk! Where humans and dragons live (and vape) together in harmony



Awesome, I love it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (19/1/15)

gripen said:


> wel be prepared to be amazed
> i have(smok xPro m50)mini dragon
> View attachment 19641​



I love that pic, its so small but at any minute its going to put you flat on your ass

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (19/1/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## gripen (19/1/15)

hahaha thanks @Arthster new it will get you laughing a bit


----------



## gripen (19/1/15)

@free3dom that's one crazy dragon you have there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (19/1/15)

gripen said:


> @free3dom that's one crazy dragon you have there



That's how I look when I vape some 18mg HH with the M50

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Ok I want to get a little techy techy for a minute. I just noticed something on the SMOK Fury-S. The 18350 has spring loaded battery pin and center pin, but the 18650 has a solid pin both sides. I would have thought that they would have had the same battery cap.



Maybe you have from two different batches, and they upgraded it at some point

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)




----------



## Arthster (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> That's how I look when I vape some 18mg HH with the M50



@gripen looks like when toothless crash landed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (20/1/15)

Actually he looked more like this

​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

i will never forget that day.you picked the riht name in the begining

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

after vaping 18mg i would probably look something like this
​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

this is how i feel when im not vaping
​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (20/1/15)

New meaning to "Puff The Magic Dragon"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick (20/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I thought seeing as there is so many SMOK mod owners its time to start a thread dedicated to the SMOK devices. @Silver mentioned that Smok is Scandinavian or German or something for Dragon.
> 
> Post what Dragons your vaping and lets start talking Dragon
> 
> ...


SMOK is Polish for Dragon 
http://en.pons.com/translate/polish-english/smok

Crazy Poles


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

Lol @Arthster 
Creative thread, thanks

I only have the M50 - mini dragon
But at the moment its not getting much airtime because i have been so busy - and i need to recoil and rewick the Lemo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (20/1/15)

So Perhaps I can post this here - not an advertisement, not related to skyblue, just my personal 'drool' picture - From what I understand it is not out yet and no word on when it is coming out

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

shit @Derick thats nice.thats going into the bucket list haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TangoCharlie (20/1/15)

@Derick, I sure hope the M65 can be upgraded with software

Smok at home
M50
Fury-s 18350
Magneto II
X-Pure
RSBT
RSST ( on loan )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (20/1/15)

Yeah, the temp control caught my eye

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (20/1/15)

TangoCharlie said:


> @Derick, I sure hope the M65 can be upgraded with software
> 
> Smok at home
> M50
> ...


Yep, me too, now word from SMOK yet on that


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

@TangoCharlie i hope so too.will be owesum if it can be


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

ok cool thanx @Derick.


----------



## Arthster (20/1/15)

Derick said:


> So Perhaps I can post this here - not an advertisement, not related to skyblue, just my personal 'drool' picture - From what I understand it is not out yet and no word on when it is coming out
> 
> 
> View attachment 19654



Oh perfect... more stuff that I need to add to the wishlist.  We need to limit manufacturers to one release a year for each product category

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Derick said:


> So Perhaps I can post this here - not an advertisement, not related to skyblue, just my personal 'drool' picture - From what I understand it is not out yet and no word on when it is coming out
> 
> 
> View attachment 19654



This one appears to directly target the iStick 50W (4400mAh) and then goes on to eat a few for lunch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> This one appears to directly target the iStick 50W (4400mAh) and then goes on to eat a few for lunch


heh, yeah I'm sure the exact number of 4400 was not by accident

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

@Arthster you are right,there are so many to choose from,hate it when that happens


----------



## Arthster (20/1/15)

Problem is i cant choose and end up buying them all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

i agree @Arthster thats the only problem.


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/15)

Thought you Mini owners would appreciate this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Thought you Mini owners would appreciate this
> 
> View attachment 19680



Brilliant...just need to change that label to Happy Holidays

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

hahahaha i agree @free3dom.


----------



## John (20/1/15)

Here's my dragon, with a little bit of Magma on its head

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

@John looks good bud.it looks very slick with the magma on.here is mine.
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## John (20/1/15)

I'm liking the size of that M50

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

John said:


> Here's my dragon, with a little bit of Magma on its head



 Behold....the fabled Saber Dragon...in the flesh steel 

Nice, and welcome to Berk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John (20/1/15)

I'd have snapped a pic of her breathing fire but her battery is on the charger and my humble emow is keeping me company this eve. Had no power all day today - on my day off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Vaping my Dragon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

@John I like the size of the m50 as well its comfortable and vapes like a beast


----------



## John (20/1/15)

I'm looking into getting a box - type mod. The BEC is hard to carry around sometimes. This may be the one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

John said:


> I'm looking into getting a box - type mod. The BEC is hard to carry around sometimes. This may be the one.



Indeed, the tube mods do get a bit "long"...I find the M50 to be a perfect size, fits the hand quite comfortably and has power to spare

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John (20/1/15)

I've had a few of those "is that a banana in your pocket" type conversations. 
It's also been called "monster twack", "lightsaber", "neuraliser" (men in black) to name but a few. On the other hand it does look pretty bad ass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

John said:


> I've had a few of those "is that a banana in your pocket" type conversations.
> It's also been called "monster twack", "lightsaber", "neuraliser" (men in black) to name but a few. On the other hand it does look pretty bad ass



And it comes in quite hand as a self defense tool if somebody tries to get smart


----------



## John (20/1/15)

Oh no, god forbid I get a scratch in it! I could just disappear In a puff of smoke (vapour) like magicians do  lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

John said:


> Oh no, god forbid I get a scratch in it! I could just disappear In a puff of smoke (vapour) like magicians do  lol



Ninja!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (20/1/15)

Has anyone experienced large voltage drop with the fury s 18650?


----------



## Arthster (20/1/15)

Michaelsa said:


> Has anyone experienced large voltage drop with the fury s 18650?



Does yours have the spring loaded battery conenctor in the top cap or the screw?

The screw tends to do that if you dont make decent contact turn the screw out about a 1/4 to 1/2 a turn and test again. that solved my problem. That or get the 18350 with the spring loaded center cap.

Also make sure the distance between the Battery and the switch is sufficient so that you squeeze the plastic magnet plate down when you fire. sometimes (With flat top batteries) you have a lit play between the button the switch and the battery. What works for me is to attached the RDA then screw the center in until it makes contact with the RDA then put every thing back together. lastly Button tops tends to work better with the fury s.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Michaelsa (21/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Does yours have the spring loaded battery conenctor in the top cap or the screw?
> 
> The screw tends to do that if you dont make decent contact turn the screw out about a 1/4 to 1/2 a turn and test again. that solved my problem. That or get the 18350 with the spring loaded center cap.
> 
> ...


It is indeed spring loaded, this seems to have done the trick!
Thanks so much @Arthster !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheLongTwitch (21/1/15)

I'd like to hear some opinions of best rated tank or rebuildable for the mini dragon 

I'm considering the Orchid v3 as my first rebuildable


----------



## Arthster (21/1/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> I'd like to hear some opinions of best rated tank or rebuildable for the mini dragon
> 
> I'm considering the Orchid v3 as my first rebuildable



From what I heard and read the Orchid is a very nice RTA. I think you will love the combo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (21/1/15)

Say hello to Wooden dragon lord 

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Say hello to Wooden dragon lord
> 
> View attachment 19817​





Hello Wooden Dragon Lord


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> I'd like to hear some opinions of best rated tank or rebuildable for the mini dragon
> 
> I'm considering the Orchid v3 as my first rebuildable



The Orchid v3 would be a great tank on any mod 

The Lemo also works fantastic - it's my current device on the Mini Dragon 

Other great options: SubTank Mini (to be released soon, my next tank), Billow, Goblin, Kayfun

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (21/1/15)

@Arthster i love the wooden dragon looks amazing


----------



## TheLongTwitch (21/1/15)

Well I've been broke since mid December, but lurking daily to keep up with the forums, gear and reviews 
and honestly I'm really starting to dislike commercial tanks, unless it's just the Kangertech range 

So I'm set on going the rebuildable route, as that's exactly where I belong! 
Ironically enough @free3dom the Billow, Lemo and Orchid are my current favorites/interests

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen (21/1/15)

@free3dom is a lemo expert.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> Well I've been broke since mid December, but lurking daily to keep up with the forums, gear and reviews
> and honestly I'm really starting to dislike commercial tanks, unless it's just the Kangertech range
> 
> So I'm set on going the rebuildable route, as that's exactly where I belong!
> Ironically enough @free3dom the Billow, Lemo and Orchid are my current favorites/interests



The commercial tanks I found were awesome at first, and then all of a sudden they just didn't "do it for me" anymore. So I started rebuilding their coils (the commercial coils) and it was great again for a while, and then, again, it wasn't 

So I bought a Kayfun (clone) and I've been very happy since then - I upgraded to the Lemo and it was pure heaven 

And this next round of tanks are looking even better...rebuilding is the only way I can see myself vaping, and it's tons of fun too

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## gripen (21/1/15)

@free3dom i agree.and then you can build you're own decent coils,and don't have to use the ones you get with the kit,i don't like the coils that u get with the kit when you bay it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

gripen said:


> @free3dom is a lemo expert.



Haha, it's only because I got to it right at the start - and loved it immediately 
I was eyeing it on the international sites, and waiting (patiently) for local availability and when e-ciggies posted they had it I ordered it within minutes, picked it up the next day and made an elaborate post soon after  

I have experimented and prodded and disassembled this thing so many times and I'm still amazed at how simplistic it is and how well it works 
I think I will always keep one around, long after I've moved on to other tanks...It's my first love 

To be honest I feel that same excitement for the new SubTank mini...hope it gets here soon


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

gripen said:


> @free3dom i agree.and then you can build you're own decent coils,and don't have to use the ones you get with the kit,i don't like the coils that u get with the kit when you bay it



Totally, I vaped on the included coil for maybe 5 minutes before ripping it out and building my own


----------



## gripen (21/1/15)

i did the same those coils don't work for me at all.and i don't like the wicking.i youse cotton wool

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (21/1/15)

And now with the intended tank attached. Man I love this thing. I think its now my favorite vape 

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gripen (21/1/15)

ooooooh @Arthster looks fantastic.looks very slick with the new kayfun

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

Arthster said:


> And now with the intended tank attached. Man I love this thing. I think its now my favorite vape
> 
> View attachment 19839​



This one is entitled "How to spoil your Dragon" (and yourself) 
(The good spoil, not the bad one )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (21/1/15)

@gripen. Dude you want my wooden coiling tool. Maybe you can find the time to finish it.


----------



## gripen (21/1/15)

@Arthster il take,don't you use it anymore or did you get a new one


----------



## Arthster (21/1/15)

free3dom said:


> This one is entitled "How to spoil your Dragon" (and yourself)
> (The good spoil, not the bad one )



I am super over excited. I bought way to many toys. I still have to wash 2 more kayfun 4 and a kayfun 3.1. I think you all can call me DR Kayfun from now on .

I learnt so many little tricks on the 4 tonight its crazy. they look complicated but the are extremely simple to work with. The biggest thing to check is proper contact between surfaces and O-rings and and make sure the plastic bushings are in the right places and don't over tighten anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gripen (21/1/15)

fantastic @Arthster at least you are just up the road from me if i have trouble


----------



## Arthster (21/1/15)

gripen said:


> @Arthster il take,don't you use it anymore or did you get a new one



Like I said way to many new toys. 

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I am super over excited. I bought way to many toys. I still have to wash 2 more kayfun 4 and a kayfun 3.1. I think you all can call me DR Kayfun from now on .
> 
> I learnt so many little tricks on the 4 tonight its crazy. they look complicated but the are extremely simple to work with. The biggest thing to check is proper contact between surfaces and O-rings and and make sure the plastic bushings are in the right places and don't over tighten anything.



Gear overdose....it's the best kind 
And it's also a kind of "silver"


----------



## gripen (21/1/15)

oh ok jap il take the wooden one


----------



## gripen (21/1/15)

hahahahahaha gear silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (21/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Gear overdose....it's the best kind
> And it's also a kind of "silver"



Well when I am done playing with the new stuff I am going to be silver

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gripen (21/1/15)




----------



## gripen (21/1/15)

@Arthster how is the flavor on the kayfun4.0


----------



## Arthster (21/1/15)

gripen said:


> @Arthster how is the flavor on the kayfun4.0



Fan freaking tasties.


----------



## gripen (21/1/15)

goie werk sal kyk hoe lyk my dingetjies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/15)

Congrats on the wooden dragon @Arthster !
I know how much you were looking forward to it
Photos of it look great!
Enjoy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (30/1/15)

My little dragon guarding my mini dragon =P

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## gripen (30/1/15)

owesume @TheLongTwitch looks good bud,hope you are enjoying youre m50


----------



## free3dom (31/1/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> View attachment 20487
> 
> My little dragon guarding my mini dragon =P



Welcome to Berk...fellow Dragon lover 

Is that an Eleaf Alpha on there? It looks really awesome


----------



## TheLongTwitch (1/2/15)

I'd probably be happier with an Alpha 0.o 

It's the Kangertech GeniTank and honestly it hasn't stepped up my faith after the ProTank mini...
Maybe I'm doing something wrong but I'm on the verge of cutting Kanger out of my lineup and future x_x

Hence wanting a Orchid or Lemo =P


----------



## gripen (1/2/15)

owesume @TheLongTwitch looks good bud,i want to get the lemo or mabe the kayfun 4.0 not sure yet


----------



## Arthster (1/2/15)

@gripen, I would suggest you rather go with the Lemo. I am still learning to use the K4. I need to sort out the wicking on it first. to little wick and its monsoon season. To much and its the Sahara...


----------



## gripen (1/2/15)

ok fantastic thanks @Arthster will give the lemo a go and get @free3dom to give me some advice on the lemo,seeing that he is a lemo king

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (1/2/15)

gripen said:


> ok fantastic thanks @Arthster will give the lemo a go and get @free3dom to give me some advice on the lemo,seeing that he is a lemo king



The Lemo is so very forgiving in almost all regards, it really is easy to work with. But as always you are more than welcome to ask if you have any questions/issues and I will be more than happy to assist or help figure out what the problem is 

Lemo King out


----------



## free3dom (1/2/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> I'd probably be happier with an Alpha 0.o
> 
> It's the Kangertech GeniTank and honestly it hasn't stepped up my faith after the ProTank mini...
> Maybe I'm doing something wrong but I'm on the verge of cutting Kanger out of my lineup and future x_x
> ...



Forget everything you know about Kanger...their previous attempts were a bit hit and miss - some fantastic stuff...some pretty bad stuff (I'll not name any names, but you'll know if you've got the latter).

Then they made the SubTank and the SubTank Mini. This is truly the most versatile and fantastic tank/RTA ever made (it helps that it is the only tank/RTA, but still). I've been vaping on it non-stop for 2+ days now and I've not had a single problem and the flavour is just fantastic. This one has now de-throned the Lemo as my favourite RTA  I still love the Lemo though...damn it's a fantastic tank and I'll never part with it, but the SubTank Mini is just better in almost every way.

Worth some investigating on your part, trust me...go check out some reviews, etc and you'll see what I mean 

Also, I was just talking about it with @Philip Dunkley, Kanger has some of the best packaging currently available. That may not mean much, but when you have a device this good it really just adds that little extra if the packaging matches it in quality 

PS: get the Orchid/Lemo as well


----------



## gripen (1/2/15)

thanks @free3dom will defiantly give you a shout if i have eny problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp (2/2/15)

Do you guys consider this as a dragon? It is part of folklore, legends and history. It is the smok lr xl cartomiser. Maybe it should be in the museum. once upon a time it was the the lowest restince upper that you could get. presenting you the smok 1.7 ohm carto. If you check closely, there is a condom on either end.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (2/2/15)

yuganp said:


> Do you guys consider this as a dragon? It is part of folklore, legends and history. It is the smok lr xl cartomiser. Maybe it should be in the museum. once upon a time it was the the lowest restince upper that you could get. presenting you the smok 1.7 ohm carto. If you check closely, there is a condom on either end.
> View attachment 20622



Brilliant 

For the longest time, stories were told in whispers of a long forgotten dragon of old...could it be that now, at long last, some proof of it's existence has been found 

I suppose the two condoms explain why it went extinct

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (2/2/15)

That is the the old dragon sitting at the back of the cave. He no longer has teeth and there is scles missing. He no longer breathes fire but just hacks up a charred coal every no and then and his ars is constantly smoking like a ford escort. But he is still a dragon and will be honored as such... welcome to Berk old fellow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen (2/2/15)

hahahaha that counts,@Yugnap.


----------



## BumbleBee (2/2/15)

yuganp said:


> Do you guys consider this as a dragon? It is part of folklore, legends and history. It is the smok lr xl cartomiser. Maybe it should be in the museum. once upon a time it was the the lowest restince upper that you could get. presenting you the smok 1.7 ohm carto. If you check closely, there is a condom on either end.
> View attachment 20622


Even the grumpy old Dragons are welcome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (2/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Even the grumpy old Dragons are welcome
> 
> View attachment 20631



Hahahaha, is that smoke coming from his nose, or.....? 

Stunning art though


----------



## BumbleBee (2/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Hahahaha, is that smoke coming from his nose, or.....?
> 
> Stunning art though


I think he's got a stinkie going there, probably explains why he's green

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen (2/2/15)

hahahahah classic @BumbleBee,mabe a very smelly one by the look on his face.haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (2/2/15)

Smok BEC Pro
Smok Guardian e-pipe II
Smok M50

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (2/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> Smok BEC Pro
> Smok Guardian e-pipe II
> Smok M50



Berk is very happy to welcome another inhabitant and lover of dragons 
Welcome @LandyMan dragon tamer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (2/2/15)

welcome to the home of dragons @LandyMan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (2/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> Smok BEC Pro
> Smok Guardian e-pipe II
> Smok M50



Fantastic collection there @LandyMan. Welcome to Berk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (2/2/15)

Isn't Berk just the most wonderful place...such awesome people and their dragons living in peace with no PMSing going on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen (2/2/15)

hahaha jap no tantrums,jist vaping going on this side

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (4/4/15)

So I can now confirm that I am firmly on the clutches of the Dragon. My M80 rocks, so much that I want another one, not because I need one given the awesome battery life but my istick seems a bit lame now

Btw how does one check the firmware ver. on the M80

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (4/4/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Q-Ball (4/4/15)

Raslin said:


> So I can now confirm that I am firmly on the clutches of the Dragon. My M80 rocks, so much that I want another one, not because I need one given the awesome battery life but my istick seems a bit lame now
> 
> Btw how does one check the firmware ver. on the M80
> 
> Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


You push the reset button and watch it boot up.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raslin (4/4/15)

Thanks

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## Silver (4/4/15)

Nice new avatar @Alex !
Had me confused there for a bit. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

